# My dog is awesome



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

This has nothing to do with titles or shows so I hope I'm ok putting this here. I just wanted to bragg on my old boy for a little bit. 

I have a 9 year old boy that we have been trying to find a friend for. The only rescue anywhere near us requested we bring him to an event. It was utter chaos. People and dogs everywhere. I just want to say how proud I am of my Buddy. He was awesome. Some lady randomly came up to us and started hugging all over Buddy, she was getting very agressive with his ears, my husband told her very nicely that he has sensitive ears and to please be careful. She completely ignored him and kept on. Buddy just sat there and was the perfect gentleman. I am about ready to punch this lady in the face and my husband stood up and was ready to walk him away, when she finally figured out that we were both giving her the evil eye. She said well he is one of the rescue dogs isn't he? I can't believe someone dumped such a sweet old guy. Ok that sort of redeemed her in my eyes and we assured her he was ours and not a rescue, that we were just there looking for a friend for him. Buddy was a total sweetheart the entire time we were there. He got barked at petted on and as I said general chaos. We won't put him through that ever again. We will find a dog in a different way but I just had to share what a wonderful dog my Buddy is.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's neat


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> That's neat


Thanks.  Even though we socialized him extensively as a puppy, we have been living out in the middle of nowhere the last 5 or so years. He has his regular vet visits and people he knows in and out but not a lot of strangers. I think I'm more tramatized that he is.  I sure hope we can find him a sweet friend. I'm starting to think that since there are no shepherd rescues nearby and all the little further ones seem to insist upon these events ( I guess because we don't live nearby) maybe I should look to rescue a different breed? There is a golden rescue nearby.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a good boy! And you have far more patience than I do! I would have yelled at her. Jax gets very stressed at events with the general public so I don't take her to those anymore and I was always exhausted after blocking errant dogs and over zealous people.

Aren't there any rescues that allow you to meet a dog one on one?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> This has nothing to do with titles or shows so I hope I'm ok putting this here. I just wanted to bragg on my old boy for a little bit.
> 
> I have a 9 year old boy that we have been trying to find a friend for. The only rescue anywhere near us requested we bring him to an event. It was utter chaos. People and dogs everywhere. I just want to say how proud I am of my Buddy. He was awesome. Some lady randomly came up to us and started hugging all over Buddy, she was getting very agressive with his ears, my husband told her very nicely that he has sensitive ears and to please be careful. She completely ignored him and kept on. Buddy just sat there and was the perfect gentleman. I am about ready to punch this lady in the face and my husband stood up and was ready to walk him away, when she finally figured out that we were both giving her the evil eye. She said well he is one of the rescue dogs isn't he? I can't believe someone dumped such a sweet old guy. Ok that sort of redeemed her in my eyes and we assured her he was ours and not a rescue, that we were just there looking for a friend for him. Buddy was a total sweetheart the entire time we were there. He got barked at petted on and as I said general chaos. We won't put him through that ever again. We will find a dog in a different way but I just had to share what a wonderful dog my Buddy is.


 
That is great! Maybe your guy actually enjoyed the extra attention????????


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Aww what a good boy! I know how frustrating it can be when people don't respect you or your dog, but you remained very composed it sounds like


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Golden rescue nearby? So get a Golden. Probably should get a female for better odds of them getting along.
Met a couple at the park yesterday that have a yellow lab female and a male shepherd. The lab is 8, the shepherd is 3. They get along great.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> What a good boy! And you have far more patience than I do! I would have yelled at her. Jax gets very stressed at events with the general public so I don't take her to those anymore and I was always exhausted after blocking errant dogs and over zealous people.
> 
> Aren't there any rescues that allow you to meet a dog one on one?


Unfortuantely there are no German Shepherd Rescues nearby and the one who was willing to work with us long distance required us to come to the event so they could meet us. I had hoped once they met us they would be willing to be more flexible about us meeting dogs in a more quiet setting, but I just don't know. I'm not willing to put Buddy through that again. 

I don't know about patience, had I been the one holding the leash I would have been in her face  but neither Bud nor my husband seemed overly stressed so I settled on giving her the evil eye.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

@codmaster

I don't think he enjoyed it that much he sure was ready to get in the car and leave. 

@ newbie shepherd girl 

I'm not sure I was actually that composed.  more like internally tearing my hair out. 


@paddyd 

I'm thinking about it. I don't know anything about Goldens though, I need to do some research. I've had Shepherds for the last 25 years and I'm not to sure I would be happy with anything else.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Hey Shepherdmom, 

Hmm i would check out the dobie or rottie breeds just in case you are not interested in a golden later on. 
I love the rottweilers, they are so mellow and laid back.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> Hey Shepherdmom,
> 
> Hmm i would check out the dobie or rottie breeds just in case you are not interested in a golden later on.
> I love the rottweilers, they are so mellow and laid back.


Thanks for the suggestions, unfortunately the only rescues I could find in this area are either very small dogs, the Golden Rescue, or a Boxer rescue. I've had a Boxer mix and I don't want to go there again. He was my sweetie, unconditional love no doubt, unfortunatley he also was dumb as a box of rocks


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds like you have a wonderful boy! In my experience, Goldens are pretty different from Shepherds but they can share some characteristics  Loyal velcro dogs that love nothing more than to be your constant companion  Good luck with your search!! My bf's parents have a Golden and he is one of Sasha's best friends! And she doesn't have many friends so that's saying something...


----------

